# Where to get wooden spools??



## L3thatsme

Can anyone tell me where to get a couple of wooden spools in NH?  I've called Comast cable & Verizon & neither give them away.  Any ideas??  I have new goat kids coming on Tuesday & would like something for them to play on!
Thanks!


----------



## fmizula

try here http://www.directorynh.com/NHBuilders-Contractors/NHElectricalSupply.html they have listings of area electral supplyers


----------



## Bedste

maybe electric companies or cable companies


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Yup, electric company here...they BEG us to take them!  Don't even care if you are a customer!  Just call the office and ask if they have any wooden spools and how much they are...chances are they will tell you just to "come get them"!

I always thought they reused them, but here they put them in the dumpster (or next to it)...not sure why they can't be reused...??


----------



## Goatherd

I put a "wanted" ad on Craigslist under Farm and Garden and found mine.  They were free.


----------



## elevan

The electric company gives them away free here.


----------



## Hillsvale

most companies that sell the wire charge the electrican contractor for the spool and refund on return (they are expensive)... sort of like a bottle depot however I get them from the company that has two of our large electrical contracts for free... I think you may find some of the larger companies would be more likely to give them away if you call and ask if you can purchase them... sometimes they are a hassle for storing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Menards $5


----------



## L3thatsme

Thanks so much!  I did post a wanted Cragislist ad, but no takers.  And our local electric company doesn't give them away!  Apparently a liability issue--really?? gimme a break!  I'll check with some of the other electical contractors!


----------



## dianneS

I got mine from electrical supply companies.  I just ask around, alot!  I've gotten three so far, the last one nice and big and sturdy.  Some of them have cardboard cores and have to be reinforced with 2x4's or they will collapse after a couple of rains.

I would also try some local building contractors.  My father used to have lots of those spools around and he was a builder and developer.


----------



## L3thatsme

Thanks everybody!  I picked 2 up within 2 hours of asking advice!  And right in my home town!


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear it!   It's amazing what happens here, isn't it?   Lots of Great Advise or pointing someone in the right direction!  

Your goats will have a ball!


----------



## goat lady

I posted an ad on craigslist here in Central Florida and got a call from a lady that picked some up for her goats. We called the place and they gave us enough for our 3 goat pens and some to share with our vet, and two friends. All for FREE. Love that word.


----------

